# Firefox and nfs-home



## riesebie (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,

My setup:

NFSv3 server running *L*inux. /etc/exports:

```
/export/users  192.168.200.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,insecure)
```
FreeBSD 9.1 client. /etc/fstab:

```
server:/export/users /home/users nfs,rw,tcp,nfsv3,hard,intr,rsize=32768,wsize=32768 0 0
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
#rpcbind_enable="YES"
#rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
#rpc_statd_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_client_flags="-n 4"
```
Firefox starts but no bookmarks, history, ...

With 
	
	



```
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
```
Firefox doesn't come up after five minutes*.*

With mount option:
	
	



```
server:/export/users /home/users nfs,rw,tcp,nfsv3,hard,intr,[B]nolockd[/B],rsize=32768,wsize=32768 0 0
```
Firefox doesn't come up after five minutes*.*

Can someone please enlighten me?

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 17, 2013)

Does everything other than Firefox work just fine?  Does NFS work from other hosts?  

I haven't tested otherwise, but according to the handbook at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html both of these must be uncommented at the same time.  Not just the one at the time you have shown.

```
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES
```


----------



## riesebie (Jul 17, 2013)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Does everything other than Firefox work just fine?  Does NFS work from other hosts?



All applications which don't need a lock like mutt et all are working well. NFS from every Linux host in the LAN works flawlessly.



			
				junovitch said:
			
		

> I haven't tested otherwise, but according to the handbook at
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html both of these must be uncommented at the same time.  Not just the one at the time you have shown.
> 
> ```
> ...



The lockd starts the statd automatically, though. If enabled Firefox doesn't come up even after 5 minutes.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 18, 2013)

OK. That makes sense now.  That is peculiar that locking is not working.  I am assuming that your other Linux machines makes use of locking and Firefox works properly there.  I would also guess that you haven't changed any of the /etc/default or /etc/sysconfig or equivalent settings used by NFS on Linux.  I can't offer anything else and don't have the time to experiment myself.  Perhaps giving NFSv4 a try and getting away from needing rpc.lockd and rpc.statd would be worthwhile.


----------

